# Pearson Wanderer 30 vs Cheoy Lee Offshore 31



## jpmpac (May 15, 2010)

Giving some consideration to living aboard in the Annapolis area for the next 2 1/2 years.

Two boats I'm considering are the Cheoy Lee and the Pearson. There is virtually no difference in condition, year of manufacture, etc. The Pearson is a steal but I really, really, really like the look of the Cheoy Lee.

Long term goal: Maybe some offshore cruising, club racing? I'll move on dry land again. I know myself well enough to know that much. 

Interested in feedback on the two boats..pros and cons to each.

Thanks!


----------



## reed1v (Apr 24, 2010)

*pearson vs cheoy lee*

never heard of a wanderer sinking. have heard of a lot of cheoy lees sinking. good solid lumberjack vs. femme fatale. trust me, way offshore you dont want to have ANY second thoughts about seaworthiness. good luck.


----------

